# Bonnaroo Medics



## medicRob (Jun 8, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone else here was going to be working the medic tents at Bonnaroo? I will be working 

Friday 1600 - 0400

Sat  1600 -0400

Sun 1600 - 0400


----------



## Dominion (Jun 8, 2010)

That's one way to go to bonnaroo without paying the outrageous ticket prices.  I need to look into that


----------



## medicRob (Jun 8, 2010)

Do you have a TN license?


----------



## Dominion (Jun 8, 2010)

No, but I would get one for next year just to do that


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jun 8, 2010)

What is bonnaroo?


----------



## red_head (Jun 8, 2010)

A multi-day music festival


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jun 8, 2010)

Well that would be fun to go to.


----------



## medicRob (Jun 9, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> Well that would be fun to go to.



Yeah, it is pretty fun. I am looking forward to seeing Mr. John Prine Perform. However, there is usually some idiot walking around with LSD in a spray bottle spraying people, and tons of kids taking things they should not be taking.


----------



## red_head (Jun 9, 2010)

^ Music festivals will always be music festivals


----------



## medicRob (Jun 9, 2010)

red_head said:


> ^ Music festivals will always be music festivals



Definately true. Take a bunch of drunk and stoned people add: 35 foot water slides, bungee jumping, Ferris Wheels, etc. lol. Other than that (The drunk people and drug users), I am looking to have a great time! 

For those who do not know what Bonnaroo is, it is a national musical festival featuring about 30 bands over a period of a week, last year Metallica headlined. 

Here is their site: http://bonnaroo.com/

Here are the activities availalbe:

http://bonnaroo.com/activities.aspx


When you are off your medical shift, you are allowed full access to the venue to enjoy the show. While it is strictly prohibted to take pictures within the treatment areas (Duh), you are more than allowed to bring your camera to take pictures of the event. I always see bonnaroo as a great time for EMS workers in TN to get together and have a good time, and of course do a little work in the process. 

I've got EMS Night Out tonight with the local HEMS, then im Bonnaroo bound!


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jun 9, 2010)

Have fun! I'm jealous, I've always wanted to go to Bonnaroo.


----------



## medicRob (Jun 9, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> Have fun! I'm jealous, I've always wanted to go to Bonnaroo.



I live 2 counties over from where it is, and I work EMS 1 county from it so we usually end up responding to it in one way or another. This year, I just cut out the middle man, lol.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jun 10, 2010)

Gotta work for anyone, or just have your TN cert/license?


----------



## medicRob (Jun 10, 2010)

BLSBoy said:


> Gotta work for anyone, or just have your TN cert/license?



You have to be licensed as an EMT-IV or Paramedic in the state of TN (They might take first responders, not sure..), and send a request to the National Event Services person that is in charge of the event.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jun 10, 2010)

medicRob said:


> You have to be licensed as an EMT-IV or Paramedic in the state of TN (They might take first responders, not sure..), and send a request to the National Event Services person that is in charge of the event.



Hmmm. How is it getting reciprocity, and getting hired to do the shows?
Who actually hires, what is the pay/scope/medical director?

This might be something for next year I would LOVE to do....


----------



## medicRob (Jun 10, 2010)

BLSBoy said:


> Hmmm. How is it getting reciprocity, and getting hired to do the shows?
> Who actually hires, what is the pay/scope/medical director?
> 
> This might be something for next year I would LOVE to do....




Well, EMT-B's must complete the EMT-B to IV Bridge course. Your National Registry License is enough to do the rest with regard to getting your TN state license. 

National Event Services does the hiring, but it is more a paid volunteer kind of thing (Yes, I know that sounds dumb)..  I am not an employee of National Event Services, I just signed on for bonnaroo. It is more a first come, first serve kind of deal. As far as I know, medics are getting $13 an hour for their services tax free under $600, EMTs are getting $10. 

I work with several event medicine entities as an employee here in TN, so this gives me access to football games, NHL, concerts, etc. I had the option to work CMA Fest. However, to do CMA Fest and Bonnaroo in one week is just, well too much.

Don't quote me on this though, with regard to bonnaroo, I am just a paid volunteer and do not have any other affiliation with national event services.


----------



## bstone (Jun 11, 2010)

I worked EMS/stand by medical at the Philadelphia Folk Music Festival one summer. I had the overnight- 10p to 6a shift. The shift was busy but fine, but the most horrible part was trying to get some sleep in the morning. The area where the tents were set up had zero tree coverage and the temp was *extremely hot* inside. Impossible to sleep and there was little escape from the heat. Made for a miserable day after a busy overnight shift. Then I was on shift again that evening. I ended up sleeping in the ambulance on the bench, but wish they would have had something set up for us.


----------



## medicRob (Jun 14, 2010)

Well guys, that was the longest three days of my life (Worked tent first night, venue the last two). Here are some photos I took (In Non Patient Areas of course). Please note, if you worked as hard as I did this weekend, you would look equally as horrible in your pics as well... so let this one slide. 

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/album.php?aid=28500&id=1677970081&ref=mf


----------



## bstone (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah after doing a Roo-type fest (Philly Folk Fest) I swore I'd never do one again. All work, no escape from the heat, no fun.


----------



## medicRob (Jun 14, 2010)

I enjoyed myself, don't get me wrong. However, you can clearly see from the pics how tired and hot I was by the last day. I certainly couldn't do this in a 7 on/7 off type of capacity like ambulance work. Thank God Bonnaroo only happens once a year. I will definately work the next one.


----------



## MusicMedic (Jun 14, 2010)

medicRob said:


> I enjoyed myself, don't get me wrong. However, you can clearly see from the pics how tired and hot I was by the last day. I certainly couldn't do this in a 7 on/7 off type of capacity like ambulance work. Thank God Bonnaroo only happens once a year. I will definately work the next one.



did they allow you access back stage? that woulda been cool

ive always wanted to do event stand-bys etc.. as i am a big concert goer


----------



## medicRob (Jun 14, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> did they allow you access back stage? that woulda been cool
> 
> ive always wanted to do event stand-bys etc.. as i am a big concert goer



I worked the centeroo tent the first night. The second two nights, I alternated between, VIP Viewing Area, VIP Access, VIP Backstage, Crowd Control, Which Stage, What Stage, That Tent, This Tent, Other Tent, Comedy Tent, Cinema Tent, Planet Roo, The arches, and Centeroo.  

I absolutely loved the John Fogerty set!  Here is one of his performances..

[YOUTUBE]EO4FzPjh-xg[/YOUTUBE]

I had a great time at bonnaroo, and I am thankful for all the nurses, medics, emt's, and physicians I worked with that all did their part to make sure that this event was safe and fun for everyone!


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 14, 2010)

On an interesting somewhat relevant side note.... 

EMS at Woodstock

I love working events, marathons, concerts, etc....


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome article...thanks for posting.

Are these events the origin of the "talkdown" technique?


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like a blast. I haven't been to a huge event like that in ages, I miss them.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jun 15, 2010)

Sadly, it looks like there has been a heat stroke death at Bonnaroo...

http://calorielab.com/labnotes/20100615/possible-heat-related-death-at-bonnaroo/


----------



## medicRob (Jun 15, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Sadly, it looks like there has been a heat stroke death at Bonnaroo...
> 
> http://calorielab.com/labnotes/20100615/possible-heat-related-death-at-bonnaroo/



No comment.


----------



## Cory (Jun 15, 2010)

My dad owns and runs the company that used to do staging, lighting, and sound tech for the entire festival (in partnership with another Cincinnati company), until it became a mostly union venue. I remember being 12 years old, going down there the day before it opened, and getting to meet some of the indie artists, even though I'd never heard of them before.



jjesusfreak01 said:


> Are these events the origin of the "talkdown" technique?



That started at Woodstock from what I understand, so yes.


----------



## medicRob (Jun 26, 2010)

Got my Bonnaroo check today! 600 big ones! (Have a galls.com window open as we speak)... happy as a clam


----------



## BigPoppa (May 13, 2011)

*2011?*

Any word yet on the 2011 Bonnaroo medical schedule? I turned my stuff in weeks ago, but haven't heard anything yet.

On a side note, is it worth the heat and mud and bugs and mosquitoes and crowds and conditions for what? $ 10 an hour? ..........just askin'


----------



## Bullets (May 14, 2011)

I love medical events, im working the Vans Warped Tour and the Dave Matthews Caravan this year. Ive worked VWT 3 years before and i love it, lots of treats, great EMS personnel, get to meet members from other squads, and see some good stuff. DMB is a new event, so we will see how that goes


----------



## HotelCo (May 14, 2011)

Bullets said:


> I love medical events, im working the Vans Warped Tour and the Dave Matthews Caravan this year. Ive worked VWT 3 years before and i love it, lots of treats, great EMS personnel, get to meet members from other squads, and see some good stuff. DMB is a new event, so we will see how that goes



Definitely tons of fun. I've worked the vans warped tour before, and am working the glee concert this year.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 14, 2011)

Hotel is a Gleek! haha!


----------



## HotelCo (May 14, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Hotel is a Gleek! haha!



Hell yeah. That show is great.


----------



## RoxyGurL (Jun 2, 2011)

OMG....Bonnaroo is insane. I don't like the lineup this year. It is a bunch of dirty, smelly, drugged-up hippies camping in tents in a large field listening to music all day and night. They typically get some good acts. I'm just not a fan of this year's. I'm sure you will see a bunch of OD's. I've heard so many stories!


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, it's day one for me here at the Roo....I really do hope to meet medicRob and some of you other EMTlifer's out here. If you're looking for me, I am in the ugly purple dodge with the messed up front end in the medical compound. B)


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 8, 2011)

frostbiteEMT said:


> Well, it's day one for me here at the Roo....I really do hope to meet medicRob and some of you other EMTlifer's out here. If you're looking for me, I am in the ugly purple dodge with the messed up front end in the medical compound. B)




I'll be there in a few hours. I don't work til Saturday.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm at the back of the medical camping.  Next to the giant white carport stop by I've got lone star on ice.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 8, 2011)

So wishing I was there. Enjoy yourselves


----------



## Sasha (Jun 8, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> I'm at the back of the medical camping.  Next to the giant white carport stop by I've got lone star on ice.



Run into Rob by chance?


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Run into Rob by chance?



:lol: 

You beat me to it.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 8, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> :lol:
> 
> You beat me to it.



Great minds.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 8, 2011)

glad I wasn't the only one thinking that... but it looks like he won't get there till Friday


----------



## Aidey (Jun 8, 2011)

I think it it would be cool if you ran into him.

Literally.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 8, 2011)

Aidey said:


> I think it it would be cool if you ran into him.
> 
> Literally.



I've never seen a person disappear from the internet faster.

I can imagine that if he was really there, he would make himself very small to avoid recognition.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 8, 2011)

Aidey said:


> I think it it would be cool if you ran into him.
> 
> Literally.



I figured it would be more awkward than anything else...


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 8, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I figured it would be more awkward than anything else...





I've met dozens of people IRL that I built relationships with online, and only the fake people were awkward.  Everyone who tells the whole truth about themselves online has been exactly what I expected when we met.  (That is to say, no one is perfect, and I can predict the ones I won't like IRL with some accuracy.)


----------



## Aidey (Jun 8, 2011)

We are assuming he is actually going to show up and him being an EMT-IV* there wasn't BS.


*Yes, I can back that up.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Run into Rob by chance?



Doubt I will


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just met Jodie from ... You guessed it.  VANDY TRAUMA 10N.  There is no Rob Frazier.  And no male ACNP who works for then either.  So sad when your friends disappoint you.  Honestly the whole 15 hour drive... I wondered if I really had a job.  I didn't believe it until I got my wristband.   The lies this guy made were so elaborate.  Remember all the chemistry babble he used to post up?!  Jodie had a murderous look when I said there was someone impersonating an ACNP on their unit.


----------



## CAOX3 (Jun 9, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Just met Jodie from ... You guessed it.  VANDY TRAUMA 10N.  There is no Rob Frazier.  And no male ACNP who works for then either.  So sad when your friends disappoint you.  Honestly the whole 15 hour drive... I wondered if I really had a job.  I didn't believe it until I got my wristband.   The lies this guy made were so elaborate.  Remember all the chemistry babble he used to post up?!  Jodie had a murderous look when I said there was someone impersonating an ACNP on their unit.



Wow he promised you a job?  I often thought this Rob has a pretty full plate, with the nursing, chemistry, computer genius and everything else.

Well if he needed to create this superstar character to feel excepted then I truly feel sorry for him.

if your not comfortable in your own skin, it's probably a lonely place.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 9, 2011)

CAOX3 said:


> Wow he promised you a job?  I often thought this Rob has a pretty full plate, with the nursing, chemistry, computer genius and everything else.
> 
> Well if he needed to create this superstar character to feel excepted then I truly feel sorry for him.
> 
> if your not comfortable in your own skin, it's probably a lonely place.



Right?  That's the thing that bothers me the most.  I can see something like this causing a person to be suicidal.  I would not be completely surprised to hear that the real guy behind this persona is really sick right now.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 9, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Just met Jodie from ... You guessed it.  VANDY TRAUMA 10N.  There is no Rob Frazier.  And no male ACNP who works for then either.  So sad when your friends disappoint you.  Honestly the whole 15 hour drive... I wondered if I really had a job.  I didn't believe it until I got my wristband.   The lies this guy made were so elaborate.  Remember all the chemistry babble he used to post up?!  Jodie had a murderous look when I said there was someone impersonating an ACNP on their unit.




TN, like most other states has an online data base for healthcare providers. The only Rob (Robert) Frazier that pops up is an EMT IV.


----------



## Zodiac (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm going to Bonnaroo, but purely for entertainment reasons. I'm looking forward to Portugal The Man


----------



## Sasha (Jun 9, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Right?  That's the thing that bothers me the most.  I can see something like this causing a person to be suicidal.  I would not be completely surprised to hear that the real guy behind this persona is really sick right now.



Several of us have tried to continue to reach out to Rob, it's not easy considering he used fake phone numbers from google and deleted his facebook.

If anything happens to him, it is purely his fault. There is enough of us here saying "I know you effed up, but here, let me help you.".


----------



## Zodiac (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a feeling that I missed something pretty significant during the weeks that my computer was dead. :blink:


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 9, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Jodie had a murderous look when I said there was someone impersonating an ACNP on their unit.



Murderous look? You want to come visit Kate and I.

This ... thing ... I don't know what to call it because it sure is not human has caused us enough hurt and pain that no matter what happens to it, it will not be enough.

It is not human, no human being would lie to somebody about what he lied to the two of us about, nobody would do that.  

We laid awake at night trying to rationalise why somebody would do something like that, what must have been in their head to say the things that were said.  

Nothing can ever repair what has been done and unfortunately it is not the person who said them who suffers most.

So yes, if you want to come talk to somebody about such emotion then we're it.

And it would appear that perhaps this person has returned once again.

Maybe I made a mistake coming back here.

Oh and yes, Brown talks in the first person sometimes, because Brown is a person too at the end of the day.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 9, 2011)

Zodiac said:


> I have a feeling that I missed something pretty significant during the weeks that my computer was dead. :blink:


MedicRob was found to be a fraud...


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 9, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Maybe I made a mistake coming back here.


No... you didn't.


----------



## Zodiac (Jun 9, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> MedicRob was found to be a fraud...



Woah, didn't expect that. They seemed pretty dang legit.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 9, 2011)

Brown, you know I love you and Kat but i seriously feel that you have overreacted a bit. I know it sucks for you to be lied too, it hurt not to get things promised to you but that is no reason to verbally strip him of his humanity.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 9, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Several of us have tried to continue to reach out to Rob, it's not easy considering he used fake phone numbers from google and deleted his facebook.
> 
> If anything happens to him, it is purely his fault. There is enough of us here saying "I know you effed up, but here, let me help you.".



Oh, yeah...before he deleted me from his db, I messaged him, but whatever.  I am sorry I didn't see it coming.  Retrospectively, I should have figured something was up.  Talk about a superhuman number of pans in the fire.

Brown and Kat, I am truly sorry for the deception you guys have been through.  Liars suck.


----------



## CAOX3 (Jun 10, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Murderous look? You want to come visit Kate and I.
> 
> This ... thing ... I don't know what to call it because it sure is not human has caused us enough hurt and pain that no matter what happens to it, it will not be enough.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure exactly what went on between you and this Rob character, but I know one thing you are a delight to this forum, don't allow the doings of one person to detract from the good you bring to many others here.

I hope you continue posting here.

CAOX3 is a Mr Brown fan, and I don't say that about to many third person Dr Seuss fans .


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 10, 2011)

I worked a 12 with one of his instructors last night.  She seemed shocked and amazed.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 10, 2011)

Instructor for what level?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 10, 2011)

EMT BASIC, IV.   She told me she thought he was in or nearly finished with medic OR rn school.

She did acknowledge how brilliant he is.  Too bad he didn't use his powers for good.   Yah I guess MedicRob is a BADGUY.    Let's hope his next character is real. ?    Let's hope that Rob Eff is a GOODGUY.  Maybe I'll meet him today.


  I just picked up another 4a-P. I doubt I'll even see any music here, but the job is a phenomenal experience.  Most people are n/v.  A TON syncopal.  Most get a bag or two and go.  Some get phenergan,  some get ativan.  Sine get Ativan and haldol.  Most go back out to party with promises to take it easy.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Today I'm Primary RN @ Main Medical tent


----------



## Aidey (Jun 10, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> EMT BASIC, IV.   She told me she thought he was in or nearly finished with medic OR rn school.
> 
> She did acknowledge how brilliant he is.  Too bad he didn't use his powers for good.   Yah I guess MedicRob is a BADGUY.    Let's hope his next character is real. ?    Let's hope that Rob Eff is a GOODGUY.  Maybe I'll meet him today.
> 
> ...



Interesting, I kind of suspected that he had to have been going to or dropped out of school for a higher level than EMT IV. 

Back on topic, the next time I go to a music festival I want your medical operation to be there. The last one I was at had a policy that if you visited the medical tent twice, even if it was just to sit in the AC for a few minutes, you had to leave. I did not grow up in a humid area and had been working nights, so I wasn't used to being in the sun for hours on end. That was the only time I have ever pulled the "I'm a paramedic, your an EMT, I know more than you do so don't try and tell me what to do" card.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 10, 2011)

I wonder why people would lie about them selves like that.  I've never embellished my training.  I am a member of my town volunteer EMS dept.  My training is as follows
St John Ambulance standard first aid and CPR level C
Canadian Heart and Stroke Foundation CPR for health care providers
Neonatel Resuscitation.

I do plan on going either to the University of Toronto or Medicine Hat College as those 2 offer a Bachelor's degree in paramedicine.  What I doi is lift pt's aid the EMR's and EMT/PCP's as well at times provide scene security until LEO's arrive.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 10, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Murderous look? You want to come visit Kate and I.
> 
> This ... thing ... I don't know what to call it because it sure is not human has caused us enough hurt and pain that no matter what happens to it, it will not be enough.
> 
> ...





JPINFV said:


> No... you didn't.





CAOX3 said:


> I'm not sure exactly what went on between you and this Rob character, but I know one thing you are a delight to this forum, don't allow the doings of one person to detract from the good you bring to many others here.
> 
> I hope you continue posting here.
> 
> CAOX3 is a Mr Brown fan, and I don't say that about to many third person Dr Seuss fans .



Keep on posting Brown as Fortsmithman is also a Mr.Brown fan


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 10, 2011)

He's not nearly so cocky in person.  Not nearly so much to say either.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 10, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> He's not nearly so cocky in person.  Not nearly so much to say either.



I wonder if he'll still be at EMS Today in Baltimore...heh.  That would be one of the more interesting meetups.  Heh.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 10, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> He's not nearly so cocky in person.  Not nearly so much to say either.



You met rob?


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 11, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I wonder if he'll still be at EMS Today in Baltimore...heh.  That would be one of the more interesting meetups.  Heh.



Brown is sure we can find an appropriate end of Bulletmore, Murderland to dump Rob off in



Anjel1030 said:


> You met rob?



And he is still alive?

Brown is dissapointed


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 11, 2011)

Now that had to have been an awkward meeting/pt handoff haha.


----------



## Tommerag (Jun 11, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Now that had to have been an awkward meeting/pt handoff haha.



rofl.....I'm curious to hear more about that jimi


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 14, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> rofl.....I'm curious to hear more about that jimi




He slid into primary medical tent and seated himself at the table.  Rather than assisting with incoming patients as all others did, he just sat there.

I went over and assisted AirEvac with an intubation, while he sat there looking sheepish.

I finally went over and shook his hand, he mumbled something in his lazy drawl and i really didn't listen. I was busy. Primary medical was slammed with EMTs bringing in more dehydrated partiers by the minute.  Eventually he  slunk away to be golf carted out to his station.  He acted like he was able to choose where he worked, but I must say he stayed far away from primary medical the entire time I was there.  

He told his basic instructor, that he was finished with nursing school, but has yet to take his boards.  I wonder what the TN board of nursing would have to say about a graduate nurse impersonating an EMT-P/ACNP.  I wonder if that might get a stipulation put on his license (if he really did finish nursing school.)

My follow up question would why didn't he take his nursing boards?  My answer to this question is, he didn't take nursing school and that is his way of answering his teacher about his current status as an "RN candidate."

You see, there was no way for him to lie to her about being a paramedic, for obvious reasons.  And there is no way to verify that he is a graduate nurse, so as long as he hasn't taken boards yet, there is no way to prove that he isn't.  Other than to find out which nursing school he "finished." 

I should have asked her to ask him what nursing school he went to, then we could call the school and find out if he ever attended.


I wonder if his lies would affect his status with the board or nursing, since impersonation of a registered nurse is a crime.  

the only catch is that... he did it online.  No one can prove he ever did it IRL.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 14, 2011)

Brown is just angry that he upset Mrs Brown and how vicious his lies were.  Brown has met some characters whospewed some verbal excrement before but what he said was just nasty and cruel

 Brown can't help but wonder if Rob has some sort of terrible emotional problem necessitating such untruth

 Sent from Browns smartypants LG  phone


----------



## Anjel (Jun 14, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> I should have asked her to ask him what nursing school he went to, then we could call the school and find out if he ever attended.




TN Tech is where his student email is from. So probably there.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm not going to call and ruin his life.  If some of you are so inclined, the dean of his nursing school may be interested.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 14, 2011)

He lied on the Internet; he didn't take your land, sell your cattle, and kill your firstborn. 


Relax.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 14, 2011)

A little lie is told and then you make two more little ones to cover it then those need to be bolstered with a few more medium lies pretty soon you have a house of lies built and everything inside you is screaming to let it fall but by that point the house of lies has kind of taken on a life of its own. 
I don't know MedicRob well at all and I'm not defending what he did but when you hurt people who trust you Karma takes notice. Before anyone starts writing letters to deans or boards or whatever remember Karma is a nasty thing to mess with. Just let the wheel turn and it will take care of itself.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Jun 14, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> He slid into primary medical tent and seated himself at the table.  Rather than assisting with incoming patients as all others did, he just sat there.
> 
> I went over and assisted AirEvac with an intubation, while he sat there looking sheepish.
> 
> ...



Speaking of MedicRob and being absolutely worthless.....It took everything I had not to deck him for the crap he pulled. Who brings a friggin bluetooth stethescope to a Music Festival? Anyways, he never talked too much, except when pointing out what certain drugs did to people....until he found out that the patient in question had just been given Ativan lol.....


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 14, 2011)

Was great meeting you Frostbite!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 14, 2011)

And Hotel, we are friends so dont take this with an angry connotation.

Rob really did cause emotional pain and anguish for the Browns.  I would elaborate but it is not my story to tell.  If he had lied like that to Brown's face there would be fisticuffs and I would be keeping people back to let Brown pummel him.  I know Brown's words seem overly harsh, but had I been lied to in such a way, I would have probably gotten arrested for assault.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Jun 14, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> And Hotel, we are friends so dont take this with an angry connotation.
> 
> Rob really did cause emotional pain and anguish for the Browns.  I would elaborate but it is not my story to tell.  If he had lied like that to Brown's face there would be fisticuffs and I would be keeping people back to let Brown pummel him.  I know Brown's words seem overly harsh, but had I been lied to in such a way, I would have probably gotten arrested for assault.



It was great meeting you too Jimi.....only one thing. As you were holding people back, I would be beating the living hell out of Rob along with Brown.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Jun 15, 2011)

I understand the jist of what he did, but how did he get caught our who found out?


----------



## vamike (Jun 15, 2011)

Would love to see John Prine!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 15, 2011)

BandageBrigade said:


> I understand the jist of what he did, but how did he get caught our who found out?



My question as well, as I assemble bits and pieces of this story.......


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 15, 2011)

None of that matters at this point. He was confronted, he asked to be removed from our community. End of story.


----------



## emt-mike (Jun 15, 2011)

if you really hate him then you shouldn't even give him the satisfaction of speaking about him


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 15, 2011)

emt-mike said:


> if you really hate him then you shouldn't even give him the satisfaction of speaking about him


...because that oh so works...


----------



## Sasha (Jun 15, 2011)

Jeez louise people.

Brown said he lied about clinical trials... he didn't ruin your life, he didn't cause the problem, he didn't promise it would fix whatever problem...  I understand being upset but this has come to a point where it is just plain ridiculous. 

Threatening physical violence over it is just plain wrong. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 15, 2011)

He gave a family dealing with a stressful illness hope, knowing full well that he was lying his arse off. I think Brown's anger is understandable. It is one thing to lie to the general forum, it is another to make it personal like that.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 15, 2011)

He did not give him hope. He gave him the idea that there might possibly be hope. He didn't promsie a cure, he promised a study. For all Brown knew he could have ended up in the control/placebo group.

I understand it sucks to be lied to and manipulated... I truly do. But I don't think dehumanizing him and wanting to physically hurt someone is ever called for.

Let this be a lesson to you, trust no one online.


----------



## exodus (Jun 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> He did not give him hope. He gave him the idea that there might possibly be hope. He didn't promsie a cure, he promised a study. For all Brown knew he could have ended up in the control/placebo group.
> 
> I understand it sucks to be lied to and manipulated... I truly do. But I don't think dehumanizing him and wanting to physically hurt someone is ever called for.
> 
> Let this be a lesson to you, trust no one online.



Leading someone to believe there is a chance of a cure or removal of symptoms is very well hope.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 15, 2011)

He did not say there was a chance for a cure... Implying that you can be gotten into a study is in my eyes saying that they are studying the possiblity that there might be a possiblity of a cure.

He didn't give brown's family member the disease/disorder/disability. 

I think rob is sick. I hope he gets the help he needs, but would not wish ill on him.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 15, 2011)

Brown doesn't really care if you mess with Brown, Brown has seen it before and it's really water off a ducks back.

Brown cares very much if you upset Brown's family and those Brown loves to the point where they are unable to sleep for three days.  

It's not what he said in context of "cure" but the continued lies and deceit on a very personal, very intimate level for a sustained period of time knowing full well they were lies.

Brown cannot help but wonder what sort of emotional or psychological problem Rob has, it is unfortunate if he has some sort of psychosocioemotional problem that has necessitated such lies.


----------



## rwik123 (Jun 16, 2011)

BandageBrigade said:


> I understand the jist of what he did, but how did he get caught our who found out?



From what I've pieced together he was trying to get corporate sponsored for the podcasts... My guess is that someone looked into his credentials and found that something was wrong.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree with sasha. While I can understand that people are upset; I as I am sure many others do not come here to see members (even former ones) get 'bashed'. I do believe much of this thread and possibly others is in violation of the  forums personal attacks policy.


----------



## Zodiac (Jun 16, 2011)

It's a shame that he thought he needed to fluff up his achievements to impress people because he really seemed to know his stuff. Maybe he thought people wouldn't take him seriously if he revealed that he was only an EMT-IV? Who knows.


----------



## CAOX3 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Threatening physical violence over it is just plain wrong. You should be ashamed of yourself.



I agree with this, threats of physical violence have no place, from a guy who has been in a his fair share of fights its much more gratifying to avoid one then win one.  Thst being said you couldn't inflict any more damage then what this gentleman had already done to his reputation and his soul.

Not a day goes by that I don't meet someone that needs a beating the adult in me has taught the  feisty sixteen year old in me that laying hands on someone won't solve the problem.

The view is much better from the top don't lower yourself to their standards, stand tall my friend, you will be a better person for it even though now a punch to the mouth seems a bit more gratifying.

Brown you and your family will heal and I apologise for what a member of our profession has done to you and yours but it won't help anyone to retaliate and will only delay the healing process.

take as long as you need, but I want that Brown back the one with the cocky swagger.

Will leave the light on for ya brother.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have no doubt that Brown would indeed, NOT physically harm, ANYONE.

Let him vent and you all get off his case.  You don't know what was said.  And as one of the people who was personally lied to repeatedly, if you don't know, don't speculate.

Seriously.  I'm sure Rob is reading this now and chuckling in his goofy accent at the stir he is still causing.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 16, 2011)

The only people who are in danger of physical harm from Brown are the ones who Brown attends while carrying Thomas Pack and cardiac monitor 

Heck, even Brown is surprised at Brown's response to all of this, it's just not like Brown.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 16, 2011)

Ponders the new phrase "Beating someone black and brown"


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 16, 2011)

Bonnaroo is over. Rob is gone. I think we've processed both events adequately. This thread is closed.


----------



## firetender (Jun 16, 2011)

*Horse has decomposed*

Well, it certainly has been fun. The OP is no longer with us, Bonarroo is over, many have said their piece and Brown, who seems to have been the most affronted, is working things out (and hopefully will continue to be part of this Forum, even if we get an occasional glitch running through us.)

In Hawaiian it's called "pau" - finished.


----------



## socalmedic (Jun 16, 2011)

I must have missed something big while I was away. too bad this has to happen, i expect people not in our profession to lie to look cool but how did someone who is in EMS expect not to be found out eventually. hopefully he did not give EMS a black eye outside of this forum.


----------



## firetender (Jun 16, 2011)

*thread closed..really*

My super-duper close thread function seems defunct. I'll try this...


----------

